# UK Educational Certificates Attestation



## wkuser

Hi Everyone,

I live in Abu Dhabi and I want to get my 3 UK educational certificates (1 degree and 2 diplomas) attested. I know the process of getting them attested myself but I don't want the hassle of running around myself so I am searching for a reliable attestation service provider who can do it on my behalf at a reasonable price.

I have previously seen attested certificates with lots of seals and UAE stamps on the back side which actually ruin the certificate paper, as these seals/stamps bleed through and are visible on the front side, which to me atleast, looks really cheap and bad. So I am planning to get all these stamps and seals be placed on a "xerox" of my original certificate instead. I have heard that British Council and British Embassy ask whether you would like to get seals and therefore, stamps on the "xerox" instead of original certificate, so that's not a problem.

What I am wondering is, will it be accepted by the UAE government and or other departments for all the related matters, if I choose the "xerox" option instead? Along with this please mention any reliable attestation service providers in Abu Dhabi for the same.


Thanks.
Regards.


----------



## wkuser

I found a reliable UK certificates attestation service provider in Abu Dhabi. They are charging 1,200/- Dhs per certificate.

If anyone needs company info, then feel free to pm me.

Thanks.
Regards.


----------



## GCUAE

I am in the process of re-newing my visa and would like for my "real" job title to be referenced in the new visa. This was not possible in my first visa as I did not have my degree attested.

Please provide my the name and details of the Abu Dhabi company providing this service

Thanks


----------



## Ogri750

My degree certificate and transcript documents have the stamps on copies of them. I provide both the original and the copies for visa/contract purposes and have had no problems, so far.


----------



## wkuser

*@GCUAE*:
The name of the company is "Index Group". Their office telephone number is: 02-6265181. They are located on Hamdan Street behind KFC building. It will take around 20-25 working UK days for them to get your UK certificates attested. Update us on how it goes for you.

*@Ogri750*:
Thanks for the information. I have gone ahead and got stamps on copy of the original certificate because my attestation provider told me that there won't be any issues, just like you said now.


----------



## Enigmiasta

Hi, I would like to re-ask the question - did you attest or you got the stamps from UAE without other stamps? What I mean is my original MSc degree is from UK (I have it with me), I am not British - do I still need to send it back to UK for all the lengthy process...??? And then get it back and go again to Ministry of Foreign Affairs for other stamps - there is no way around????


----------



## rsinner

Enigmiasta said:


> do I still need to send it back to UK for all the lengthy process...??? Yes. the point of the process is to verify that the certificate that you have is a genuine one and not printed by a good color printer on glossy paper in your home office (or issued by an unregistered university or something like that).
> And then get it back and go again to Ministry of Foreign Affairs for other stamps - there is no way around???? in short, unfortunately no


answers in red above


----------



## KateDubai

*Certification of educational certificates in dubai*

Procedure received from the British Council in Dubai 
15/05/13

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Consular Section
P.O. Box 65
Dubai
United Arab Emirates
Tel: +971 (0)4 309 44 44
Fax: +971 (0)4 309 4257


*CERTIFICATION OF EDUCATIONAL CERTIFICATES IN DUBAI*

There are two procedures you can follow. The first is to get the document certified by the British Council in Dubai and then returned to the UK for further verification. The second is to start the process via a Notary in the UK.
The procedures are as follows:

*1. British Council (in Dubai) OR Notary Public (in UK)*
British Council (in Dubai)
The British Council only verifies original educational documents issued by UK accredited institutions.
For the verification, the original educational certificate should be taken to the British Council. If someone else comes to apply on the candidate’s behalf, then the certificate holder needs to complete both ‘Authorisation Form-A’ and ‘Authorisation Form-B’. These forms can be found on our website:

website: britishcouncil . org/uae-exams-verification-services.htm]Verification Services - British Council UAE

The British Council will verify that the educational institute exists and that the individual named on the certificate was awarded the qualification. To do this, the British Council will contact the relevant institution. A reply is usually received within 2 weeks, in some cases it may take longer. The British Council can only stamp documents if the issuing institution is listed with the recognised accreditation agencies that the British Council uses for guidance.
When the certificate has been verified by the UK institution, the candidate will be invited to visit the British Council and bring the original certificate and photographic ID.
The verification fee is AED 180 per stamp. Please note if the UK issuing institution requests an additional fee for verifying the document, the customer will have to pay this to the Institution directly.
The British Council is located in Bur Dubai and is open for verification services from 09.00 am to 5.00 pm, Sunday to Thursday.
Please call the British Council on 600 529995 for further information.

OR

Notary Public (in the UK)
Alternatively, you can send the certificate to a Notary Public (most solicitors’ offices in the UK offer this service). The cost of this service will depend upon the individual solicitor’s office.
Bur Dubai Tariq bin Ziad Street (near Rashid Hospital) Telephone: 600 529995 Fax: +971 4 337 0703 
Email: information at ae.britishcouncil.org


*2. The Legalisation Office, Milton Keynes*

The signature of the British Council OR the Notary Public then has to be legalised by the Legalisation Office of the Foreign and Commonwealth Office in Milton Keynes, UK. Their address is:
Address for Customers in the UK:
Legalisation Office Foreign & Commonwealth Office PO Box 6255 Milton Keynes MK10 1XX
Address for Customers from Overseas:
The Legalisation Office
Foreign & Commonwealth Office
Hanslope Park
Hanslope
Milton Keynes
MK19 7BH
Telephone Enquiry Line: Open from 12:00-16:00 Monday- Friday
UK: 037 00 00 2244 :
International callers: 0044 207 008 5959
E-mail: legalisationenquiries at fco.gov.uk
Website: fco.gov. uk/legalization 
The documents can be sent by post (we recommend by courier or special delivery). These should be delivered during office hours: 09.30-12.30 and 13.30-16.00 Monday to Friday. You should state that the documents are for presentation to the UAE authorities, printing your name and address clearly. You must enclose a stamped returned address envelope with these documents. Your documents will normally be processed and despatched within 10 days.
Please visit their website mentioned above for payment and fee details.

*3. UAE Embassy, London*

UAE Embassy, London
Once the Legalisation office attests your certificate(s), you may wish to collect your documents from their office and transfer these to the UAE Embassy by courier as the FCO-UK does not perform this service. The FCO-UK signature has to be attested at the UAE Embassy in London. The address of the Embassy is:
UAE Embassy
48 Prince’s Gate
London, SW7 2QA
Tel no: 0207 808 8306
e-mail: legalisationuk at mofa.gov.ae
The legalisation Department of the Embassy is open from 9.30am until 1pm, Monday to Friday.
Up to date information, such as the current fees, can be found on the Embassy’s website: uaeembassyuk . net]UAE Embassy London

*4. Ministry of Foreign Affairs UAE*

Once the FCO-UK signature is attested at the UAE Embassy in London, you can take them straight to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs for attestation.
Accordingly the FCO and British Embassy will not be liable for any inaccuracies in this information. British Nationals wishing to obtain any further information must contact the relevant local authority.

The information in this leaflet is provided as a general guide and is based upon information provided to the Embassy by the relevant local authorities and may be subject to change at any time with little or no notice

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hope this helps!
Kate


----------



## jkhanom

*names on certificates*

Hi There
Thankyou for your constructive advice. Please can you help me-I have a different first name on my educational documents to my birth certificate and passport. The date of birth and surnames have been kept the same. Will this cause too much problems?


----------



## vantage

my stamps are all on a copy. Original totally untouched. Has worked fine - no questions asked


----------



## jkhanom

*attested certificate*

So will I be in a lot of trouble then? Do i just change the name on my passport?


----------



## Navaron

I have two documents that need UK attestation. Looking at the process above i don't see the point of getting stamps from the British Council in Dubai if you still need to do steps 2 & 3 in the UK. Since we are going home from the UK anyway, it seems quicker to do it there. and get someone to courier them back when they are returned from the UAE embassy.

Or have i misunderstood something about the process?


----------



## deevineb

Navaron said:


> I have two documents that need UK attestation. Looking at the process above i don't see the point of getting stamps from the British Council in Dubai if you still need to do steps 2 & 3 in the UK. Since we are going home from the UK anyway, it seems quicker to do it there. and get someone to courier them back when they are returned from the UAE embassy.
> 
> Or have i misunderstood something about the process?


That is correct Navaron. 

In the past I have used a company in the UK - google 'Saville Notaries'. If you need an educational certificate attested, they will accept, via email, a good quality scanned copy. They verify with the university that the qualification is authentic, then attest at the copy at the UK and UAE embassies in the UK and then send you the attested document with the relevant stamps. You then need to take it to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs in the UAE to get their stamp. If you need a marriage certificate attested, they will require the original. They are quite pricey but just giving you an option.


----------



## Navaron

Do you have a url or email for these guys pleas3


----------



## deevineb

Navaron said:


> Do you have a url or email for these guys pleas3


I don't know if we are allowed to provide such details on this forum hence why I said to go onto google and search for the name 'Saville Notaries' and it will bring up their details.


----------



## BedouGirl

deevineb said:


> I don't know if we are allowed to provide such details on this forum hence why I said to go onto google and search for the name 'Saville Notaries' and it will bring up their details.


That's fine in this instance, but it's easy enough to google, as you quite rightly said. There's also Blair Consular Services by the way


----------



## Navaron

thanks ill take a look at both.


----------



## Navaron

thanks for the advice ill check both companies out..


----------



## spidy

*color or black or white*

Hi does it matter if it is colour or b/w photocopy of the certificate?


----------



## BedouGirl

spidy said:


> Hi does it matter if it is colour or b/w photocopy of the certificate?


Pretty sure it has to be color.


----------



## spidy

BedouGirl said:


> Pretty sure it has to be color.


Thank you Bedougirl…noted.


----------

